# Web host from HELL



## ShadowDragon (Aug 6, 2006)

ShadowDragon is NOT a happy chappy.

For the last month while trying to build my cubecart based store my current webhost has been "screwing" around moving their servers elsewhere to "better improve server speeds for you the customer" and it's messed up my store.

The first time I saw the website act up my domain would redirect to a white page filled with nothing but porn links and viagra sales links but then it corrected its self. When I asked them they never gave me a response, twice.

The second time the cubecart store crashed due to my SQL servers being changed - which wasn't their fault according to them.

And now for a third time yet again its broken and down. 

So, apart from venting (can ya tell?) I'll tie this into the whole tshirt forum discussion which brings up an excellent question -


When you rely on other businesses, maybe not hosts, but others, to provide you with what you need - and they mess you around - do you vote with your feet and leave? I know I sure as heck will be!

The worst thing in the world to me is a domain's main entry point showing a broken page. BAAAAAD for business. It looks incredibly unprofessional and its fustrating. Bet Im going to have to re-do my databases.


----------



## pwapparel (Feb 16, 2007)

Head on over to Web hosting provider - Bluehost.com - domain hosting - PHP Hosting - cheap web hosting - Frontpage Hosting E-Commerce Web Hosting Bluehost They're definitely the best, never a problem and 24/7 telephone support!


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

I second that. Bluehost is a really good company.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

I used POWWEB and satisfied with my server


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I use another company and have my own opinion on who is the _best_.

Talk to ten people and you'll get 8-10 different answers.

Look at web hosting forums (NOT review sites...most of those are affiliate gateways), and make up your own mind based on others' reviews.


----------



## ShadowDragon (Aug 6, 2006)

pwapparel said:


> Head on over to Web hosting provider - Bluehost.com - domain hosting - PHP Hosting - cheap web hosting - Frontpage Hosting E-Commerce Web Hosting Bluehost They're definitely the best, never a problem and 24/7 telephone support!


There sales chat answer in lightning speed but so far Im on my second technical support chat window with a combined waiting time of an hour.

Is that normal for those guys?


----------



## pwapparel (Feb 16, 2007)

I've used those windows countless times to get help installing scripts and have never waited more than 5-10 minutes. BUT my Horde mail PHP is messed up so something may have went down tonight, that could be the issue.

LOL btw this is the first time anything like this has happened (to me) they really are a good company & my website isn't down... so i'd give them a check and see if they're what you're looking for.


----------

